# "Family Circus" mentions 40k



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

*This* comic ran in newspapers across the US this week. How this happened is beyond me. For those that don't know, Family Circus is a long running, horribly lame "comic" that only babies and grandmothers find funny. How an ACCURATE 40k reference was slipped in is nearly incomprehensible.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

That was legitimately in the actual newspaper???


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

I dunno, it looks 'shopped... I can tell by the pixels.

Seriously though, it does seem a little out-of-character for Family Circus. Like, _really_ out of character.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Intriguing if legit. And I don't doubt the image or speech bubble. It's the continuation below it.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Boc said:


> That was legitimately in the actual newspaper???



Yes. If I still had my paper from Wednesday Id take a pic myself.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Designation P-90 said:


> Yes. If I still had my paper from Wednesday Id take a pic myself.


I didn't have a copy of this paper, but I found a picture by someone who did!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Freak'n sweet!


----------



## Malisteen (Aug 15, 2012)

whatisthisidon'teven

How did the comics curmudgeon have nothing to say about this?


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

I read this wednesday and lol'd
Fox trots have had a few similar to this


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

zion said:


> i didn't have a copy of this paper, but i found a picture by someone who did!



thank you!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Designation P-90 said:


> thank you!


No problem. Actually, we probably need to thank 4chan, someone on there was the original person to take this picture.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

My mind is blown... brains scattered everywhere.:russianroulette:


----------



## Malisteen (Aug 15, 2012)

jesse said:


> I read this wednesday and lol'd
> Fox trots have had a few similar to this


Yeah, but that's _foxtrot_. This is family circus. What, did 4chan happen accross an online caption submission contest?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That picture is certainly 'shopped, the font is completely different and the voice balloon (the words) aren't in the picture. If it were legit I'd say they'd be inside the circle with the other things the boy is saying.

What is amazing tho' is that this comic is still running, in over 30 years that I have been aware of it i have not once found any of them even slightly amusing....... or am I missing something?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> That picture is certainly 'shopped, the font is completely different and the voice balloon (the words) aren't in the picture. If it were legit I'd say they'd be inside the circle with the other things the boy is saying.
> 
> What is amazing tho' is that this comic is still running, in over 30 years that I have been aware of it i have not once found any of them even slightly amusing....... or am I missing something?


Family Circus often does the word balloon starts in the circle and finishes below it (it's a kind of "setup and punchline" thing they do).


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Fair enough, still doesn't look right.


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

I was having a hard time believing it. Harder still to believe that someone from 4chan would be reading the Family Circus as well.
Anyway, it looks legit. This site has it, and they seem to be a daily funnies archive:

http://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/familycircus/s-1223354


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Hachiko said:


> I was having a hard time believing it. Harder still to believe that someone from 4chan would be reading the Family Circus as well.
> Anyway, it looks legit. This site has it, and they seem to be a daily funnies archive:
> 
> http://www.arcamax.com/thefunnies/familycircus/s-1223354


Yeah,it's all over the place. 4chan was only responsible for providing the shot of the comic in the newspaper though.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

hmmm I wonder if Jeedubbaya is going to drag HIS arse through IP court?


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

jesse said:


> I read this wednesday and lol'd
> Fox trots have had a few similar to this


Fox Trot is one of the few comics I still read for that reason.



Magpie_Oz said:


> hmmm I wonder if Jeedubbaya is going to drag HIS arse through IP court?


I highly doubt it. GW takes issue with using material without properly citing and sourcing it. As the comic is incredibly specific with what costume the kid wants and exactly where it comes from, there should be no issue. (The specificity kills the humor though and leaves those not in the community scratching their head more than if he had just said the character name.) But if the comic had just mentioned the name of the character, assuming GW has indeed created such a character for the Blood Ravens, they might have a case for a lawsuit. And in this case, GW should look at it as free advertising, not somebody endeavoring to make money off of their product without cutting them in.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mystery solved, *this* thread on Dakkadakka explains everything. Jeff Keane's (the current writer/inker/colorist for Family Circus) son is a massive 40k fan and player.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Designation P-90 said:


> Mystery solved, *this* thread on Dakkadakka explains everything. Jeff Keane's (the current writer/inker/colorist for Family Circus) son is a massive 40k fan and player.


That's cool. I wonder if it was based on something that came up in real life then.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Designation P-90 said:


> Mystery solved, *this* thread on Dakkadakka explains everything. Jeff Keane's (the current writer/inker/colorist for Family Circus) son is a massive 40k fan and player.


I've never been to Dakka Dakka long enough to read something of relevance... and I probably won't ever again. Where's my aspirin?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I've never been to Dakka Dakka long enough to read something of relevance... and I probably won't ever again. Where's my aspirin?


WOW ! Comment to shit fight in 3 posts, that has to be some kind of record, even for Dakka


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> WOW ! Comment to shit fight in 3 posts, that has to be some kind of record, even for Dakka


Thinking of humor, DakkaDakka and threads going out of control: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/484235.page


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Let's stay on-topic and not make this a Dakka bash thread.

It's pretty cool that the writers son is on Dakka as well. What a small world we live in on the Internet!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

I wonder what other "famous" people are 40k'ers as well ?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> I wonder what other "famous" people are 40k'ers as well ?


Strangely enough I found a thread that came up about that on DakkaDakka as well: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/485797.page#4927503

Don't worry, I'm not Dakka bashing. Since my work filter has decided to block Heresy I've been going there during my lunch break to poke about the rules section. They're not always the nicest group, but they do better than some other (Not Heresy) boards when it comes to those rules debates.


----------



## Shag (Jul 12, 2009)

I suppose really that we should all be happy that 40k is getting some publicity. Even if it's in an unexpected place like the comic section of the newspaper. So whoever the son of the author is.... he is now a hero...


----------



## Hachiko (Jan 26, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> WOW ! Comment to shit fight in 3 posts, that has to be some kind of record, even for Dakka


----------



## washout77 (May 26, 2012)

I will admit, I go on Dakka much much more now because they have a better organized "Other Games" section, but that's just me hahaha. And remember, bashing just makes US worse than them...

On topic, I am pretty glad 40k is getting some "good words" in on "popular" media. All I see about it outside of forums like Heresy and Dakka is kinda negative...


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Zion said:


> Thinking of humor, DakkaDakka and threads going out of control: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/484235.page


I found that amusing. Thank you. 



Zion said:


> Strangely enough I found a thread that came up about that on DakkaDakka as well: http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/485797.page#4927503
> 
> Don't worry, I'm not Dakka bashing. Since my work filter has decided to block Heresy I've been going there during my lunch break to poke about the rules section. They're not always the nicest group, but they do better than some other (Not Heresy) boards when it comes to those rules debates.


I'd call you a traitor but you're already a heretic. Besides, this link was interesting. I already knew about those celebrities who play DnD from my days of playing. It is quite the pop culture reference anymore. The one about Angelina Jolie made me laugh though. Something about those knife rumors from years ago ....


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Archon Dan said:


> I found that amusing. Thank you.
> 
> I'd call you a traitor but you're already a heretic. Besides, this link was interesting. I already knew about those celebrities who play DnD from my days of playing. It is quite the pop culture reference anymore. The one about Angelina Jolie made me laugh though. Something about those knife rumors from years ago ....


You're welcome.

And I'm only a traitor of circumstance, not choice. :biggrin:


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

that dakka dude... said:


> Ooh, other additional rules:
> Deny the Bitch - Ignore the effects of any female character's powers on a 6+
> Deny the Rich - Ignore the effects of any model that costs more than $60.00 on a 6+
> Deny the Lich - Ignore the effects of any Necron character on a 6+
> ...


I found that so funny...

Anyway, 2 things. Dakka is not bad, its the only way I got through *gulps* the crash.
I just found new respect for family circus.


Oh, and my additions
Deny the switch - burn all proxies on a 6+ 
deny the horowitz - eject anything scary from the table on a 6+ 
deny the witch - oh wait... 
deny the spinach - NO HEALTHINESS ALLOWED IN GAMING DX (no roll necessary)

I may or not be melding the threads... :crazy:


----------

